# hector



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some pic's of hector zak's brother


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his growing up great


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wow hes grown so big, I remember the pics you put up when the were tiny well compared to now, hes a lovely looking dog and looks very happy and contented


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you use him for inspiration when choosing you kitchen floor , !!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Did you use him for inspiration when choosing you kitchen floor , !!!!!!!


lol nope thats in his home with his owners


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

He is well gorg


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

foxylady said:


> He is well gorg


the whole litter was
and with great nature's
would of kept them all if i could


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bless him he is lovely , we sometimes see a male dalmation in our park our girls get really excited when they see him , i couldnt get over how tall he was he is much taller than our labs , i didnt think there was much difference in height between the 2 breeds .


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yep some are taller than others
yep they have longer legs and tighter bodies 
and some are more chunkyer than others
my sprinkle was a big boy
my big gentle giant he was 27-28 at the shoulder really over size and everyone wanted to take him home.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He looks a softy - bet his a real baby!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane said:


> He looks a softy - bet his a real baby!


yes they all had great nature to them
one of the girls was a cheeky monkey

and hector gets spoilt rotton in a nice way lots of cuddle they are fantastic owners
and have 2 other dallies old boy of 16 and a girl of 3 both very lovely nautre's as well


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

carol said:


> yep some are taller than others
> yep they have longer legs and tighter bodies
> and some are more chunkyer than others
> my sprinkle was a big boy
> my big gentle giant he was 27-28 at the shoulder really over size and everyone wanted to take him home.


didnt know they cud get so big,all the more to munch Hectors a lovly looking dog


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw Such a Sweetie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

paws said:


> didnt know they cud get so big,all the more to munch Hectors a lovly looking dog


sometimes they can be i like them big really like sprinkle was
his dad was a inch bigger when we went to see the litter and mum and dad he was the same big gentle giant.
sprinkle's dad got kicked in the head by a horse the owners was saying was accident but the vet said if it wasnt for his size he would of been dead. they had to remove a broken bit of skull but was fine, healed nice and was back to normal.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

what a lovely looking dog...........


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics mum, but why're they labelled "oscar"?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he is Gorgeous!!! i love the one of him giving kisses


----------

